# DSLR auf der Gamescom sinnvoll?



## Shortgamer (19. August 2016)

Hallo beisammen, 
am Wochenende geht es für mich nach vier Jahren auch mal wieder auf die Gamescom. 

Ich wollt mal fragen wie Sinnig ihr es seht eine Spiegelreflexkamera mitzunehmen? Kann man dort gescheite Fotos machen, oder ists zu dunkel bzw. hell? Kann man eine DSLR überhaupt handlen bei der Besuchermasse?

Noch ne andere Frage: Schließfächer, gibt es die Möglichkeit welche zu benutzen?

Freue mich auf Antworten.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2016)

Schau in den Gamescom Bilder-Thread,da sind meine Bilder von der Canon EOS 100 D mit Budy-Kid.
Wie gesagt ärgere ich mich darüber nur die Automatik benutzt zu haben.
Im Außenbereich kannst du Natürlich Gute Bilder machen (Auslösezeit),innen brauchst du min. Iso 800,das Rauscht schon ein bischen.
Desweiteren musst du dich sehr um den Schutz der Kammera kümmern (objektiv nach unten halten)sonnst könnte es ungünstig für deine DSLR ausgehen .
Also T-Shirts fangen ist nicht so zu Empfehlen.
Muste dir überlegen ob du sie mitnimmst.


PS.: auf der Gamescom habe ich noch keine Schließfächer gesehen.Am HBF gibt es die bestimmt.


----------



## Shortgamer (19. August 2016)

Für mich sind Messen eh eher gucken als anfassen. Wenn ich irgendwo die Möglichkeit bekomme, dann zock ich aber natürlich gerne mit. 
Um Merch kämpfen, das Alter habe ich auch überwunden. Klar nehm ich gern gratis Sachen mit, aber ich werde mich nicht darum streiten oder großen Körpereinsatz an den Tag legen.^^ 

Ich werd sie wohl mitnehmen, dafür ist sie ja da. Tut einer meiner DSLR was an, tu ich ihm was an. :'D


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. August 2016)

Ich hoffe du hast Ordentlich Bilder gemacht .
Dann weist du ja wo du sie posten mußt??
Gamescom 2016 [Bilder u. Video Sammelthread]


----------



## Shortgamer (21. August 2016)

Sitze quasi im Zug  
Das darfst eig keinem erzählen... Ich hab meine Kamera nicht gefunden. 
Hätt ich mich mal besser vorbereitet  
Jetzt muss das iPhone herhalten  

So ein bisschen Ärger ich mich ja schon über mich selbst.. 
Das schlimme is, ich hab auch kein Schimmer wo sie sein könnte.  Da wo sie 'normalerweise' Platz hat war sie nicht.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. August 2016)

Bei der letzten Fotosession zu viel gebechert ?
Dann lad die Handybilder hoch ^^.


----------

